# Spring into the Dales 2010 (Yorkshire Dales!)



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2010)

It is becoming a bit of a tradition to post threads about the fine audax events in this area and it is time for another one.

_Spring into the Dales_, henceforth referred to as SITD, is a fine example. If blessed with good weather it is a lovely ride through stunning and testing scenery. If the weather is bad, it is a real test of resolve. 

Last year's event was held under blue skies and warm sunshine. Conditions were so bad the year before (was it?) that I took one look at them and went straight back to bed - fair weather cyclists - _pah_!

Anyway, I'm up for it again this year. The event is taking place on Sunday, 18th April and starts and finishes in Hebden Bridge so come along and see what the cycling is like in my neck of the woods.

Last year the CycleChatters split into 2 groups and we will probably do the same again this year. I will be riding fairly slowly but there will be a faster group you could go along with if that's what takes your fancy. Heck, you could even ride solo if that's your thing.

Here is the organiser's webpage and here is the official audax webpage for the event.

Here is the thread on SITD 2009 and here is a write-up on my blog.

So... anybody fancy it?

PS As pointed out by andy_wrx below - there is always a good spread laid on at the event HQ. Even when I come in 2+ hours after some finishers there is always enough left for me!


----------



## andy_wrx (8 Mar 2010)

I'm going to see if I can entice a few from NCC over, so will see you there Colin.

Looking forward to the slap-up buffet at the finish already...


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2010)

andy_wrx said:


> I'm going to see if I can entice a few from NCC over, so will see you there Colin.


Good man!



andy_wrx said:


> Looking forward to the slap-up buffet at the finish already...


Oh, yes - I forgot to mention that - I'll add it to my post.



In case anybody thinks that it is a bit early to be mentioning SITD... People seemed to get booked up further and further in advance these days. I've found it increasingly hard to get hold of people at less than a month's notice so I've got in 6 weeks ahead of the event!


----------



## Alun (8 Mar 2010)

I'll be there! Is your claim to be riding it fairly slowly in deference to Longers' performance on the Leeds ride?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2010)

Alun said:


> I'll be there! Is your claim to be riding it fairly slowly in deference to Longers' performance on the Leeds ride?


It wasn't so much that longers was flying up the 20% hills on his fixie, it was the fact that he was actually managing to ride them at all! 

I got a very good view of him tackling Storiths and Langbar because I was about 50 yards behind him a lot of the way. 

The difference was that I had the luxury of a 29 inch bottom gear but I think he was on something like 72 inches!

As for speed on SITD - I can't see me managing to get really fit in the next 6 weeks so I won't be capable of riding quickly even if I wanted to! I certainly hope to be a lot fitter than I currently am though! 

There is still time for us to lose a stone each with some hard work and willpower - let's see who gets there first!


----------



## Kestevan (8 Mar 2010)

Bear in mind that Longers is not entirely human.

Mostly human - but with electric legs


----------



## trio25 (8 Mar 2010)

Hopefully I can make this one. Nothing in the diary yet!


----------



## longers (8 Mar 2010)

I think work might get in the way of this ride but hope to be doing it, if not for the great route but for the excellent scran at the end.


----------



## Alun (8 Mar 2010)

ColinJ said:


> It wasn't so much that longers was flying up the 20% hills on his fixie, it was the fact that he was actually managing to ride them at all!
> 
> I got a very good view of him tackling Storiths and Langbar because I was about 50 yards behind him a lot of the way.
> 
> ...



I hope to be fitter and lighter than I am now !!


----------



## hulver (17 Mar 2010)

Ooo. Tempted.

I've have to check with my events organiser.


----------



## PaulB (18 Mar 2010)

I loved it last year but think I might still be a bit fragile this year but I'm thinking of entering the shorter version. It was so good last year, Longers reckoned it would be his best ride with great weather and superb scenery of 2009. I did too!


----------



## Arch (18 Mar 2010)

PaulB said:


> I loved it last year but think I might still be a bit fragile this year but I'm thinking of entering the shorter version. It was so good last year, Longers reckoned it would be his best ride with great weather and superb scenery of 2009. I did too!



Is that the Leap into the Aire one? I'm torn. If I'm in training, I should make myself do the longer ride, but I'm still getting the recumbent muscles tuned, and fear long and hilly might be too much for me, as most of my rides are flat-to-gently rolling.

Short and hilly, I might cope with at this stage....

I suspect I'll mither until it becomes academic...


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2010)

Arch said:


> Is that the Leap into the Aire one? I'm torn. If I'm in training, I should make myself do the longer ride, but I'm still getting the recumbent muscles tuned, and fear long and hilly might be too much for me, as most of my rides are flat-to-gently rolling.
> 
> Short and hilly, I might cope with at this stage....


Hi Arch - I'm going to be organising a ride for PaulB from Hebden Bridge either the first or second weekend in April (i.e. one or two weekends before SitD/LitA). It will be hilly and about 50 miles, but I'm going to split it into a 30 (-ish) mile loop, a cafe stop in Hebden Bridge, then a 20 (-ish) mile loop so if Paul gets tired he can drop out after the first loop. 

That might be an ideal ride for you to see how you get on with the hills round here. We've got the ride-at-the speed-of-the-slowest thing down to a fine art on these rides. The faster riders often go off ahead up the hills but they wait at the summits for me to arrive. They get an opportunity to enjoy the scenery and have a chat, and I just do what I can and eventually catch up. 

I'll start a separate thread about that ride soon. If you are interested, you'd be welcome to join us.


----------



## Arch (18 Mar 2010)

Oh cheers, I'll bear that in mind! Would be nice to come over that way a bit and meet a few more CC'ers - it'd have to be on two wheels if I relied on the train to get over there, but it would give me an idea of the terrain.

I can do hills, I go to Northumberland once a year, but as so much of my everyday riding is on the flat, I have to acclimatise each time.

The other thing is that I don't descend all that fast on two wheels, I'm a bit chicken...


----------



## Arch (18 Mar 2010)

Well, I've printed the entry form off...


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2010)

Arch said:


> I don't descend all that fast on two wheels, I'm a bit chicken...


Quite a few of the people who come out on my rides seem nervous on the descents - nowt wrong with that! As Shakespeare put it...

Falstaff: _'The better part of valour is discretion; in the which better part I have saved my life.'_

I tend to go downhill quite quickly - partly because I weigh so much and don't want to wear my brakes out, and partly because it is payback for having to grovel up the climbs in the first place.



Arch said:


> Well, I've printed the entry form off...


Which one have you decided to go for - SitD or LitA?


----------



## andy_wrx (18 Mar 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I tend to go downhill quite quickly - partly because I weigh so much and *don't want to wear my brakes out*, and partly because it is payback for having to grovel up the climbs in the first place.



Spot the Yorkshireman - not tight, just 'careful'


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Mar 2010)

I could do with some hill practise. I'll keep an eye out for the ride. If I make it, I'll be joining Arch in the 'I'm at wuss at going down hills' group.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2010)

andy_wrx said:


> Spot the Yorkshireman - not tight, just 'careful'


I'm only an honorary Yorkshireman, but when in Rome...

(BTW - I'm 50% Scottish!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2010)

(You'll have seen this picture already if you read my write-up of last year's event.)

One reason to take it easy on the descents...







Yikes!!! 

It's also a good advertisement for regular bike maintenance!


----------



## Arch (18 Mar 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Which one have you decided to go for - SitD or LitA?



I've printed off both! I'm thinking I might try for the SitD - I should be able to do it, really, but I'm only just building up distance again after winter and a bad back.

Helen - it'd be nice to have some careful company on the downhills!

Hmm, would you be driving over at all?

<winning smile>


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Mar 2010)

Arch said:


> I've printed off both! I'm thinking I might try for the SitD - I should be able to do it, really, but I'm only just building up distance again after winter and a bad back.
> 
> Helen - it'd be nice to have some careful company on the downhills!
> 
> ...



If I'm going I'll be driving so can swing by and pick you up. I'll let you know.


----------



## Arch (18 Mar 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> If I'm going I'll be driving so can swing by and pick you up. I'll let you know.





Sorry, that was a bit cheeky!


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Mar 2010)

Arch said:


> Sorry, that was a bit cheeky!



Not at all! It had crossed my mind.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2010)

Arch said:


> Helen - it'd be nice to have some careful company on the downhills!


I know this route really well so I know where it is safe to go fast and where it isn't. 

This descent is one that definitely deserves respect! (Penistone Hill near Haworth).






The descent starts off at about 8%-10%, but then it drops away alarmingly at about 17% down to the reservoir where there is a kink in the road and a dry stone wall just where you don't want one!

Make sure that your brake blocks have plenty of life left in them before the event because you'll destroy your wheels if the blocks wear out half way down a big descent. I've done that before now and won't make that mistake again. (Yes Andy - I was trying to eke out just one more ride from the blocks before changing them! 

Oh, and remember to bring a lock for your bike. There is a control at a cafe in Keighley where who knows who might be eyeing up your bike. 

The event HQ is on the top floor of Salem Mill next to the Co-op in Hebden Bridge so your bike won't be in your sight when you are tucking into the sandwiches and cake at the post-event feast! It also means one final very steep 30% climb to the finish when you least expect one - fortunately you won't have to ride your bike up it!


----------



## hulver (19 Mar 2010)

I've just posted my entry form off for the 100k ride.

Really looking forward to it now.


----------



## Landslide (19 Mar 2010)

ColinJ said:


> The event HQ is on the top floor of Salem Mill next to the Co-op in Hebden Bridge so your bike won't be in your sight when you are tucking into the sandwiches and cake at the post-event feast! It also means one final very steep 30% climb to the finish when you least expect one - fortunately you won't have to ride your bike up it!



The most arduous ascent of the day (for all those who wear Looks and SPD-Rs)!


----------



## zacklaws (19 Mar 2010)

I sent my entry off for the 110k SITD last weekend, still waiting though.

If anyone needs transport, let me know, but I only have room for 2 and 2 bikes as I have to collapse my back seats.


----------



## Arch (19 Mar 2010)

Having worked out that 110km is 73 miles, I think I might have to opt for the leap into the Aire instead - I don't know that I'm up to 70 on the trike at the mo, kneewise, even flat....

Do they start at the same time? (in other words can I still blag a lift over with Uncle Phil and Mrs Uncle Phil....?)

Also, is my normal CTC membership sufficient for the insurance stuff? If so, I don't need to include the extra fee, right?


----------



## longers (19 Mar 2010)

The Leap ride starts an hour later at 10am and also think the CTC membership doesn't cover the insurance angle, I'm fairly sure it needs to be proper Audaxy insurance. Unless I'm wrong


----------



## Arch (19 Mar 2010)

Well, the extra £2 isn't a bit deal....

I'll think a bit more, but I'm worried about doing my knees in on a Sunday and being in pain for work the next day. I might have worked up to that distance by then, but only might... I'd rather think "oh well, maybe I could have" than "owwwwwwwwww! oooowwwwwwwwwww!" 

It's the hills, really.... I'm hoping to be fine for the 60 mile Big G this year, but I'll have had a fortnight of touring in France under my belt by then.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2010)

Arch said:


> Having worked out that 110km is 73 miles, I think I might have to opt for the leap into the Aire instead - I don't know that I'm up to 70 on the trike at the mo, kneewise, even flat....


Actually, 110 km ~= 68.4 miles but yes, it is _almost_ 70 miles! 



Arch said:


> Also, is my normal CTC membership sufficient for the insurance stuff? If so, I don't need to include the extra fee, right?


It's there on the forms...



> TEMPORARY MEMBERSHIP If you are not a member of AUK, we need to know that you are insured. Some CTC or BC memberships include the requisite cover, so if this applies:
> Give your CTC or BC membership no:



If you come over in time for the start of SITD you could say hello to the rest of us before we set off, but then you'd have an hour to wait before LITA. 

Both events start off up the A6033 (Keighley Road), a 7 km climb which isn't great with cold legs so I'd suggest that you spend 10 minutes riding along the A646 valley road towards Todmorden to warm up and 10 minutes back. Aim to get back to HQ at 09:50 to line up with your fellow _Leapers_.

PS Alun and I only averaged 13.6 kph (8.5 mph) last year including stops so we weren't exactly setting the roads on fire. I expect that we'll be doing about the same speed this time. If you do opt for SITD, you'd be welcome to come along with us and I would navigate for you.

I have to say that the hills are quite demanding so they shouldn't be taken lightly.

One suggestion - the two events both go to Scar Top. You could start off on SITD but if you began to feel that you weren't on a good day, you could adjourn to the tearooms there and wait for the LITA riders to arrive and then do the rest of the LITA route with a group of them instead of continuing with SITD. You wouldn't have officially completed either event, but I don't suppose that would be a major concern - you'd still have got a nice ride in.


----------



## Arch (19 Mar 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Actually, 110 km ~= 68.4 miles but yes, it is _almost_ 70 miles!



Ah, my mistake, I worked it out roughly to 2/3rds, instead of properly.

Dammit, now it sounds do-able. Like 5 miles makes a difference.

The CTC thing - it says '_some_ CTC or BC memberships' - that was my query, whether my standard CTC m/ship was the right one...

You're right, I'm just after a nice ride and a bit of companionship along the way. So maybe I should go for the SitD as you suggest. I've no idea what my average is on the trike as I don't have it set up with a computer yet - on the strength of my ride last weekend, it's 10mph or just over. That's on relatively flat terrain of course. But then on the trike, I can get more advantage from the downhills. If you don't mind escorting someone on a wierd mount...

If I'm going to do LEL next time, I need to be a bit braver about taking on hills.


----------



## trio25 (19 Mar 2010)

yes CTC membership covers it. If its a BC membership needs to be Silver or Gold.


----------



## longers (19 Mar 2010)

Happy to be wrong! I might not be able to do the ride but might ride over if you've got an hour to kill Arch.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2010)

Arch said:


> The CTC thing - it says '_some_ CTC or BC memberships' - that was my query, whether my standard CTC m/ship was the right one...


According to the CTC website, all members get £10,000,000 worth of 3rd party cover. I think that Audax UK and event organisers just need to know that they aren't going to be held liable for damages caused by uninsured riders on audax events. You will therefore be okay and just need to write your CTC membership number on the audax entry form.

So, you can save the extra £2 for the collection plate at the finish! (Voluntary contributions towards the cost of the refreshments.)



Arch said:


> You're right, I'm just after a nice ride and a bit of companionship along the way. So maybe I should go for the SitD as you suggest. I've no idea what my average is on the trike as I don't have it set up with a computer yet - on the strength of my ride last weekend, it's 10mph or just over. That's on relatively flat terrain of course. But then on the trike, I can get more advantage from the downhills. If you don't mind escorting someone on a wierd mount...
> 
> If I'm going to do LEL next time, I need to be a bit braver about taking on hills.


I think if you get to Scar Top and are already thinking _OMG!_ then you ought to take the LitA option because you will have only covered 16% in terms of distance and 25% in terms of climbing by then. If you feel perfectly okay then why not go for it!

I'd suggest keeping the stops fairly short to give yourself the maximum time for riding. If we had three 15 minute stops then we'd have to average 8 mph when moving to make the event time limit. Obviously we don't _have_ to do that, but we don't want to get back after everyone has packed up and gone home and we don't want them to be hanging around just waiting for us either!

The last hills from Keighley to Haworth Brow and from Oxenhope up onto the moor can be really draining when you are tired but remember that SitD has a really big plus towards the end - it finishes with a great 7 km downhill leaving us only 300 metres from event HQ!


----------



## Arch (19 Mar 2010)

Oh... I really don't know what to do. Need to decide sharpish - I'm away next week, and from what people have said, it might pay to have the entry in soon...

I'll sleep on it. For a moment I felt brave, now I'm wavering back to the shorter option. The combined/cheat option might work...

If it was later in the summer, I'd be more confident, but I've not yet done more than 40 gentle miles on this new trike... 

I'll get back to you all....


----------



## trio25 (20 Mar 2010)

I'm hoping to enter nearer the event, I can't predict this far in advance if I will be free. Any of these events I have done have always seen people signing up on the day.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2010)

trio25 said:


> I'm hoping to enter nearer the event, I can't predict this far in advance if I will be free. Any of these events I have done have always seen people signing up on the day.


I can't imagine anybody being turned away but if you don't sign up in advance, I'm sure that the organiser Chris Crossland would appreciate it if you at least give him a call a day or two beforehand. They need to know how many cards to prepare and how much food to lay on. His number is 01422 832853.

That's reminded me to print out my entry form. Must nip out to buy some stamps now...


----------



## Arch (21 Mar 2010)

Well, I'm just back from 43 miles on the trike - was hoping for 50, but not having a computer on it yet, my guess was a bit out. Not hilly by Dales standards, but hillier than to the east.

Anyway, my knees were hurting a bit by the end, so I think I better opt for the LitA - to add on more than 20 miles, and some big hills just seems too much in the time - I'll be off the bike altogether for a week now, and then that leaves limited training weekends...

It'll give me a target for next year, to do the longer ride.

Still, it was a lovely ride out today, ended up in short sleeves!

And probably set my max speed so far on the trike. Anyone who came on my Mills and Bridges ride, to Thorp Arch, may remember the nice downhill just after the old mill at Bramham. My face was being smeared back to my ears!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2010)

Arch said:


> Well, I'm just back from 43 miles on the trike - was hoping for 50, but not having a computer on it yet, my guess was a bit out. Not hilly by Dales standards, but hillier than to the east.
> 
> Anyway, my knees were hurting a bit by the end, so I think I better opt for the LitA - to add on more than 20 miles, and some big hills just seems too much in the time - I'll be off the bike altogether for a week now, and then that leaves limited training weekends...
> 
> It'll give me a target for next year, to do the longer ride.


That's a pity but it sounds like it might be the right decision for this year.

SitD has a sister event in October which you might be able to prepare yourself for - _Season of Mists_. At 100 km it is 10 km shorter but with about 2,500 m of tough climbs it is 10% hillier!


----------



## aJohnson (29 Mar 2010)

Never done an audax, tempted by this though, do I need to register or anything anywhere if I was to enter?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2010)

aJohnson said:


> Never done an audax, tempted by this though, do I need to register or anything anywhere if I was to enter?


Yes, you do. It is £3.50 for audax UK members plus an extra £2.00 for non-member's insurance unless you already have suitable cover e.g. through the CTC.

I gave the link to the event webpage in my first post. That provides a link to the entry form which has details of what you need to do.


----------



## Arch (29 Mar 2010)

ColinJ said:


> That's a pity but it sounds like it might be the right decision for this year.
> 
> SitD has a sister event in October which you might be able to prepare yourself for - _Season of Mists_. At 100 km it is 10 km shorter but with about 2,500 m of tough climbs it is 10% hillier!



That sounds like a good plan - I'll have toured for a fortnight by then, and had a summer of riding, so I'll have many more miles under my belt.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Mar 2010)

andy1 said:


> Hi all,im determined to have a crack at this ride this year! although i will be collecting a new bike only a week before the event!!! so there"s every chance i will be seriously grovelling by the end.


On the advice of legal counsel, I'm not saying anything! 

Actually, assuming all is well this time Andy, tag along with the 'CycleChat slow train' consisting of me and anybody else who wants to take 7-8 hours rather than 5-6. My navigation services provided free of charge as per usual.

Oh, I've just noticed my SitD entry form right next to me. I must nip out to post it tomorrow!


----------



## hulver (31 Mar 2010)

I've just ordered a change of gear for my fixed, to take it from 69" to 61", which should make the hills a bit easier.

If I get overtaken by Arch, I'll know I'm in trouble (not because she's slow, but the LITA ride starts an hour later).

I've got some new brake blocks on order as well.


----------



## Amanda P (31 Mar 2010)

hulver said:


> I've just ordered a change of gear for my fixed, to take it from 69" to 61", which should make the hills a bit easier.



That's just masochism.

The lift offer stands, Arch, as long as you don't mind being there an hour earlier than strictly necessary... and you make sure there are some cakes left for us when we get back.

(On Sunday's ride, _they'd run out of jam_ when we got there!

Well almost. I had the last scone with jam on. _Then_ they'd run out).


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2010)

hulver said:


> I've just ordered a change of gear for my fixed, to take it from 69" to 61", which should make the hills a bit easier.
> 
> If I get overtaken by Arch, I'll know I'm in trouble (not because she's slow, but the LITA ride starts an hour later).
> 
> I've got some new brake blocks on order as well.


If I hadn't seen longers riding up the steep stuff on his fixed, I'd have said that you were mad! Actually, I _still_ think you guys are mad but chapeau to you all.












I'll be making full use of my freewheel and a 29" bottom gear!


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2010)

andy1 said:


> By the way you have a write up in the new Halifax CTC Runs list about Season of Mists.


Did you mean SoM or did you really mean SitD and is that write up online?


----------



## Arch (31 Mar 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


> That's just masochism.
> 
> The lift offer stands, Arch, as long as you don't mind being there an hour earlier than strictly necessary... and you make sure there are some cakes left for us when we get back.
> 
> ...



A lift would be brilliant thanks, I was going to PM and ask if it was still ok - being there early will give me a chance to meet all those who are doing the big ride, and warm up a bit. If it's ok, I'd like to bring the trike - I reckon this'll be a good test of whether my double really is enough for me on the French tour this summer - I can't imagine my friend who's route planning the France trip will be routing us over too many needless hills. If you think there's room for it, that'll be great, but I can bring the FCR if not.

I will guard cakes for you like a... vicious guardy thing.


----------



## Svendo (31 Mar 2010)

Think I'll make it for this one again this year. I remember it was a very popular and enjoyable ride last year. I did miss the cafe in Keighley that was the last check point, but the organiser kindly took the track on my GPS as proof I'd done the route. Absolutely beautiful countryside in the Dales too.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2010)

Svendo said:


> Think I'll make it for this one again this year. I remember it was a very popular and enjoyable ride last year. I did miss the cafe in Keighley that was the last check point, but the organiser kindly took the track on my GPS as proof I'd done the route. *Absolutely beautiful countryside in the Dales too*.


If you like this kind of thing, I suppose so...

















I do!


----------



## Steve GT (2 Apr 2010)

Photo1 - The lane between Cracoe and Thorpe. One of my favourites.
Photo2 - Same lane, Grassington in the distance. A lovely view on a sunny day.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2010)

Steve GT said:


> Photo1 - The lane between Cracoe and Thorpe. One of my favourites.
> Photo2 - Same lane, Grassington in the distance. A lovely view on a sunny day.


That's right! SitD introduced me to that lane. I hadn't spotted it on the map when I prepared my routes for earlier visits to the Dales.

Last year's SitD took us up another new lane - the one from Bolton Abbey to Halton East. I thought that was rather special too, and I liked the change of route up through Draughton and over Draughton Moor.

On a recent CC forum ride, someone pointed out the road from Barden Scale to Embsay and said that was particularly nice - I must check that out some time.


----------



## Steve GT (2 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> On a recent CC forum ride, someone pointed out the road from Barden Scale to Embsay and said that was particularly nice - I must check that out some time.


I rode up there on Wednesday afternoon. Quite a nice climb. Beware on the way down to Eastby, as there is a sharp hairpin bend halfway down the hill.


----------



## Fiona N (3 Apr 2010)

I was hoping to get over to HB for SitD but yesterday I was out in Windermere/Bowness and Storrs delivering leaflets up and down the hilly little roads and I was so knackered, it seems unlikely I'm going to make 110km up and down proper hills. I've been off the bike (as far as 'rides', as opposed to riding to the shops, are concerned) with cold followed by bronchitis but even so I was pretty shocked at how exhausted I was. 
I'll have a proper ride tomorrow and see how it goes before making a decision but it not looking good. It seems to becoming a habit - every time I pay in advance for an audax/sportive etc. I end up injured or ill.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2010)

Hi Fiona. If you do decide to do SITD and want a leisurely ride with some company, Alun and I will be doing it and probably taking 7-8 hours and you'd be welcome to join us. 

I will be navigating by GPS so you wouldn't need to worry about finding your way round.

_Rammylad_ said yesterday that he'd like to come along too and there may be other CC members who opt for a relaxed pace with us.


----------



## zacklaws (12 Apr 2010)

I'll probably stick with you, end of day its not a race, more of a social gathering, and as I have discovered in the past after travelling a long distance to unknown places and followed by a fast ride, you think later that you never really saw anything of the countryside as you hurtle along.

I did it in Lake District last year, we raced around Windermere and some other lakes as fast as we could, and then thought back, that we never stopped to look at the lakes etc apart from through watering eyes, took any happy snaps etc and realised that we might as well have been back home on our own roads.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2010)

Zack - that is why I started navigating by GPS. I did a 200 km audax ride in 2006 and could hardly remember where I'd been because I spent so much of my time worrying about following the route sheet. My cycle computer calibration didn't agree with the organiser's so I found myself having to add an increasing offset to all the distances on the sheet and it totally distracted me from the ride and the scenery.

Nowadays, I do all the work at home beforehand and just follow the route on the GPS. 99% of my time is free for enjoying the ride, and I have the added pleasure of not getting lost and going round in circles!


----------



## Arch (12 Apr 2010)

If I may hijack for a moment, I'm signed up for the Leap into the Aire, and if anyone else is doing it and fancies a pedestrian pace (not actually walking, but not fast!) it would be good to group up...

Otherwise, I'll no doubt see a lot of you milling about before and after anyway..


----------



## Rammylad (12 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Hi Fiona. If you do decide to do SITD and want a leisurely ride with some company, Alun and I will be doing it and probably taking 7-8 hours and you'd be welcome to join us.
> 
> I will be navigating by GPS so you wouldn't need to worry about finding your way round.
> 
> ...


Yep, will definitely be with you.


----------



## aJohnson (13 Apr 2010)

I wont be able to do it, so think I'll go on a club run dependent on where they're going.


----------



## zacklaws (17 Apr 2010)

Well I'm all set to go now, just need to clean my chain, polish the frame and chuck the bike into my car and hope to be in Hebden bridge for about 0730 to get parked.

Been for a quick ride this morning and feeling good, which is probably a bad omen for tomorow. Cannot decide what to wear yet, its forecast a cooler day than today.

See you all in the morning, somewhere.


----------



## Arch (17 Apr 2010)

I'll no doubt see you about, I'm doing the Leap, but getting a lift over with Uncle Phil, who's doing the Spring.

I've just been and fettled the trike. I've photocopied the relevant bits of maps to save carrying them both and annotated my route sheet with miles (I think in miles, not km). I might see if I can 'preview' the route on Streetview.


My first Audax!

I was looking at the website and noticed the Wetherby 100 on later in the year, that sounds interesting, if it's 100km I could conceivably ride there, do it and ride home....


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2010)

zacklaws said:


> Well I'm all set to go now, just need to clean my chain, polish the frame and chuck the bike into my car and hope to be in Hebden bridge for about 0730 to get parked.
> 
> Been for a quick ride this morning and feeling good, which is probably a bad omen for tomorow. Cannot decide what to wear yet, its forecast a cooler day than today.
> 
> See you all in the morning, somewhere.


07:30 - blimey, that's allowing plenty of time! I will probably turn up at about 08:30, quickly sign on and then nip up and down the valley for 20 minutes to warm up. I hate going straight up the Keighley Road from a cold start.

Wear layers - I made the mistake of wearing a long-sleeved jersey for one unexpectedly warm SITD and cooked! I'll be starting with arm and leg warmers on and hoping that I need to take them off later.

I'll stand at the back of the bunch and let them go before setting off. Basically, where this photo was taken (Alun, PaulB, colly, trio25 and longers are all in front of the red car on the right). No point in starting off in front of a crowd just to be overtaken anyway!











Arch said:


> I'll no doubt see you about, I'm doing the Leap, but getting a lift over with Uncle Phil, who's doing the Spring.
> 
> I've just been and fettled the trike. I've photocopied the relevant bits of maps to save carrying them both and annotated my route sheet with miles (I think in miles, not km). I might see if I can 'preview' the route on Streetview.


The Streetview car seems to have been round all the little lanes round here. I'm amazed at some of the places that they have taken it - even down lanes which are little more than farm tracks.



Arch said:


> My first Audax!
> 
> I was looking at the website and noticed the Wetherby 100 on later in the year, that sounds interesting, if it's 100km I could conceivably ride there, do it and ride home....


You'll have a great time! 

See you guys in the morning - I'm off for a stroll in the sunshine!


----------



## longers (17 Apr 2010)

Have a great time! If it's half as nice as today then I'll be green with envy.


----------



## Arch (17 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> The Streetview car seems to have been round all the little lanes round here. I'm amazed at some of the places that they have taken it - even down lanes which are little more than farm tracks.



Well, its almost as slow as my cycling, but it's paying off - I would have wondered where the Scar Top tea rooms were, if I hadn't looked it up before hand, not where I expected according to my OS map. Only done the first third of the routesheet so far, must go and do my laundry now, do the rest later...


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2010)

longers said:


> Have a great time! If it's half as nice as today then I'll be green with envy.


It was almost _too_ warm here today - good for walking, but I'd definitely be taking a few layers off it was like this and I was on my bike. Unfortunately, the forecast for tomorrow is that it will be cooler with a few showers possible mid-afternoon.

We are supposed to have a cross/headwind on the way out and a cross/tailwind on the way back. If there must be wind, then at least that is the way we'd want it. I've done SITD a couple of times with a strong headwind when I was tired and climbing out of Oxenhope and that wasn't great!



Arch said:


> Well, its almost as slow as my cycling, but it's paying off - I would have wondered where the Scar Top tea rooms were, if I hadn't looked it up before hand, not where I expected according to my OS map. Only done the first third of the routesheet so far, must go and do my laundry now, do the rest later...


For your delectation (or is that trepidation? ) here's a photo that I took on my walk this afternoon. The road up through the woods is the first climb of the day. Hebden Bridge is about 0.5 miles down the hill to the right. The top of the climb is about 3 miles up the hill to the left!


----------



## Arch (17 Apr 2010)

Well I've just plotted the route on bikehike (in order to check it and then highlight it on my photocopy map) and done selected highlights (mainly key junctions) on Streetview. I think there's something wrong with my computer - I had to keep clicking 'Look up' to find the damn horizon....

<gulp>

No, really, it looks fab. A good test for my recumbent climbing legs. At least I can't fall off going if I go to slowly. Might have to make sure I don't overcook the descents though!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2010)

I've forgotten who intends coming along with _Yours Truly_ and Alun in tourist class... Zacklaws, Rammylad, anybody else? Obviously you could just tag along in the morning, but there are often more than 100 riders on SITD and it isn't necessarily easy to spot people in the crowd so it would be better if we arranged to meet up at the back of the bunch before the start at (say) 08:55.


----------



## zacklaws (17 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I've forgotten who intends coming along with _Yours Truly_ and Alun in tourist class... Zacklaws, Rammylad, anybody else? Obviously you could just tag along in the morning, but there are often more than 100 riders on SITD and it isn't necessarily easy to spot people in the crowd so it would be better if we arranged to meet up at the back of the bunch before the start at (say) 08:55.



Ok, I'll see you at the back, I'll be in pink' dk blue and lt blue shirt, with the lt blue as the predominate colour , and if that doe's not catch the eye, I think the big Darley's symbol of good ale badge, back and front should catch the eye, unless its cold, then I'll have a red gillet on.

Only 100+ riders, thought it would have been more like a good few hundred riders, maybe not that hard to park then, so may set off a bit later from home.

So I take it then it must be a bunch start, that should be interesting going up that first hill.

Am I right in thinking that their is two planned feed stations enroute, or did I dream it. I'm sure there was but when I went to programme the Garmin last night, I could not find any reference to them, still plenty of villages though if not.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2010)

zacklaws said:


> Only 100+ riders, thought it would have been more like a good few hundred riders, maybe not that hard to park then, so may set off a bit later from home.


I think on a good sunny day it is usually a hundred-and-odd, and if the weather is awful, somewhat less than that! 

If you arrive at that car park we met at at about 08:00 you should be okay, especially since there is now an overflow car park behind the wall where the old fire station used to be.



zacklaws said:


> So I take it then it must be a bunch start, that should be interesting going up that first hill.


Yes, as you can see from the photograph in post #65. 

If we start at the back we can drift up through the tailenders until we (I! ) settle at a comfortable climbing pace. If we start further up the bunch, it would be more a case of me going backwards through them until nobody was climbing slower than me!



zacklaws said:


> Am I right in thinking that their is two planned feed stations enroute, or did I dream it. I'm sure there was but when I went to programme the Garmin last night, I could not find any reference to them, still plenty of villages though if not.


We have the first stop after a very fast descent into Earby (_*caution*_). It's usually somebody's car with the back open and containing boxes of chocolate bars, cake, bananas and bottles of water. There are public toilets nearby.

There's a control at the cyclists' cafe at Gargrave. I normally just get my card stamped there and carry on. Perhaps, I'd buy a can of Coke if I fancied one. Public toilets across the road.

I usually run out of drink at Burnsall so I refill my bottles there. More public toilets.

Final control at Rossi's cafe in Keighley.

Big spread back at Salem Mill, Hebden Bridge!


----------



## Arch (17 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> We have the first stop after a very fast descent into Earby (_*caution*_). It's usually somebody's car with the back open and containing boxes of chocolate bars, cake, bananas and bottles of water. There are public toilets nearby.



I know it's not on my route but...

If someone put a car with the boot open and full of cake and chocolate at the bottom of a step hill, you'd probably find me lying sprawled headlong with a face full of crumbs...

Better go and pack my bumbag, lay out my lycra and get into bed. I'm being picked up at 6.45 tomorrow, and it'll take me just over half an hour to get to the pick up point... Add 30 mins to wake up, dress, eat something...

Remind me why I arrange to do these things?


----------



## longers (17 Apr 2010)

Arch said:


> Remind me why I arrange to do these things?



Remind yourself tomorrow night


----------



## zacklaws (17 Apr 2010)

Arch said:


> I know it's not on my route but...
> 
> If someone put a car with the boot open and full of cake and chocolate at the bottom of a step hill, you'd probably find me lying sprawled headlong with a face full of crumbs...



Three things spring to mind here Sue, one, I know you love cakes, so you'd dive in head first and the second, is this an admission you've no brakes or is it because did those nasty Wessies that don't stop at cafe's burn your brake pads out going down them nasty bumps last weekend.

But there again if I went down a step hill which must be rather bumpy, I think I'd end up sprawled out too.

Anyway like a kid on Xmas eve, looking forward to tomorrow, I think it should be a chuckle.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2010)

Actually, the steep hill in question has speed bumps at the bottom of it! I don't know why they bothered because anybody speeding down will probably crash before even getting to them!

I know some people are cautious going down hill but I saw a few people on that hill last year going down at less than walking pace which I reckon is actually quite dangerous. Apart from people catching up with them unexpectedly quickly, they were in danger of coming to a dead stop and toppling over! (Either that or going over the handlebars...)

Right I'm off to carbo-load (drink beer) - see you in the morning folks!


----------



## hulver (17 Apr 2010)

I'll try and see you at the back of the group. I'll be wearing either a black yacf top, or a purple one. Depends on the weather.

I'll be on my brown langster.


----------



## zacklaws (17 Apr 2010)

What happens if everybody tries meeting up with their colleagues at the back, we could end up setting off from Sheffield?

Off to bed now, proud to say, I've carbo loaded with sensible things and not a drop of beer, but by this time tomorrow, I'll have had tonights share, and by 0200 when I get kicked out or later, I'll have caught up with Sundays allocation.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2010)

hulver said:


> I'll try and see you at the back of the group. I'll be wearing either a black yacf top, or a purple one. Depends on the weather.
> 
> I'll be on my brown langster.


(I am turning the PC off, honest - I got distracted by Spider Solitaire!)

I'll be the fairly big bloke with the blue-black Met peaked helmet, amber glasses and on a blue steel-framed Basso. This one in fact...







(Hopefully we won't get snow tomorrow!)


----------



## zacklaws (18 Apr 2010)

Setting off now, hardly slept all night and feel a bit lethargic.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Apr 2010)

zacklaws said:


> Setting off now, hardly slept all night and feel a bit lethargic.


(Wondering how long it takes to drive from Beverley to Hebden Bridge...) Oh - I'm not surprised that you felt lethargic at that time in the morning! It's over 90 minutes later and I feel as though I'm still half asleep.

I'm putting off eating the porridge which I know I have to eat. I only went to bed 5 hours ago and I don't feel the slightest bit hungry. Trouble is - if I wait too long I'll feel sick on the 4 mile climb at the start of the ride... 

I had a funny dream which I've only just woken up from. In said dream I bumped into a group of mountain bikers who were doing stunts in a field at an imaginary Rushgarden farm but for some reason they insisted on calling it Snapdragon farm. The only reason that I can think of for the name of the farm being that in the dream is that I was reading about HTC Android phones yesterday which use Snapdragon processors. How did that get turned into MTB riders and a farm?

It's lovely here at the moment but the most recent forecasts indicate that it is going to cloud over with the risk of showers later. I'm not carrying a waterproof around all day for the odd shower. I'll risk just a lightweight shower-resistant gilet. 

Ah, _porridge_...!


----------



## PaulB (18 Apr 2010)

What a disappointment I can't do either of these events today! I climbed Moel Siabod in Snowdonia yesterday and right at the base of it, we came across a pub/hotel. We couldn't resist going in for a bev but when I came out of the bar to go to the toilet, there was a table which I couldn't see right outside the door against the wall and I banged my leg, just above my right knee, into it very hard. My muscles didn't like it after the recent exertions up the mountain and my leg is very, very sore today! Boo hoo!


----------



## aJohnson (18 Apr 2010)

Hope you lot enjoy the day out, seems like decent weather. Planned on going out but had a sleep in so think I'll hit the turbo whilst watching Amstel Gold.


----------



## Svendo (18 Apr 2010)

Just got back home, Did the main ride in 5'10 including stops, about 4'45 ride time. Did most of the ride on my own inbetween a group from Rochdale Tri ahead and Huddersfield Star Wheelers behind. Passed the Tri lot when they stopped at Bolton Abbey cafe, but they passed me again when I had some toast at Rossi's cafe. I had a gel just before Oxenhope and was able to make 10 mph up Cock Hill and would have been faster down the far side if I hadn't got held up by cars unable to pass doddery descenders in the middle of the road (see post 76 para 2 above) This time I was sensible and didn't try passing on blind bends. Got back right behind the faster of the Rochdale Tri guys, having picked some off on the way up and down Cock hill.

Went long way home round Rochdale to get just over 100 miles in total, and home before 4pm! Shower, rest then walk the dog, then beer and TV methinks! Hope everyone else had a good ride, sorry I was antisocial but I wanted to press on this year and see how fast I could do it.


----------



## goodspeed (18 Apr 2010)

Well done Svendo, most impressed with that time, no wonder I never caught up with you. Did mine in in 6.10 with newcommer Turbo, who was convinced he was slowing me down, but i could'nt of gone much faster to be honest; 3 training rides last week (bad idea) left me with very little juice in the legs.
Well done to Turbo aswell, first event and biggest milage to date.
This was by far my best event of last year and yet another great day out today, can't wait for next year


----------



## Arch (18 Apr 2010)

Well, that's my Audax cherry popped, and a good day out. I did the Leap, 34 miles according to my computer, in 5 hours 15mins total, 4 hours 13 mins riding time, ave of 8.2mph, max speed 33mph! So some way to go before I'm up to LEL pace, but I did it, and I did it recumbent. I thought I was a goner at Scar top, I arrived just as all the people I recognised from the start were leaving. But I picked the pace up a bit on the next section.

I lost one flag riding between the lock up and the place where Uncle Phil was due to pick me up, so I fashioned one out of a carrier bag and some gaffer tape.

Just before the turn into Stanbury, someone on the corner said "oh, where's your flag?" I'd lost it. One better, I'd lost the pole too!

Crawling back up the hill at Oxenhope on the way back, there was the whole caboodle lying by the road! I put it back in and added some gaffer tape for the final descent.

That last bit was fun. If they'd just resurface that lumpy section.....

And big thanks to Uncle Phil for the lift.


----------



## Riding in Circles (18 Apr 2010)

Did you enjoy it though and how do you feel now, your speed will rise over time.


----------



## Arch (18 Apr 2010)

Catrike UK said:


> Did you enjoy it though and how do you feel now, your speed will rise over time.



Oh gosh, yes, I was very pleased with myself - I wasn't last! And there were some stunning views.

I was very slow uphill. Often down to 3mph in bottom bottom gear. The last climb (before the 5 mile descent - we need a 'face smeared back into your ears' smiley!) was hard going, one ankle started to hurt - although that stopped the instant I crested the summit, and didn't twinge at all for the brief pedal back to base. But I'm slow uphill however I ride - recumbent or upright - or on foot for that matter, I'm a low gear climber.

There was one lady started at the same time as me, I think she might have thought I was disabled. She said I was 'brave'. "Aren't you brave", was her phrase. It might just have been referring to the trike, but there was an ever so slight tone in her voice that made me wonder. She was ina bunch behind me on one of the return climbs and said "gosh, you're strong'. Yeah, that's why everyone is overtaking me? It just amused me a bit.

Anyway, the training has started. I've got 3 years to get up to speed.


----------



## Riding in Circles (18 Apr 2010)

You may want to consider pedals with free float, it will be kinder on your knees and ankles, Time Atac are a good choice and available for reasonable cost.


----------



## hulver (18 Apr 2010)

Urgh. I failed it. DNF for me.

I made it to Keighley at 5pm, 15 minutes after the control closed.

I just couldn't face the long climb back through Oxenhope, and there was no way I would have made it back. I was averaging 8mph, and there were 12 miles back to the start.

I got a Taxi back to the start. 

58.9 miles (94.8km) Avg speed 8.7 mph (14kmh) while I was moving. Total time on the bike 6:46.

8 hours altogether, although I spent a lot of that walking up the hills in the second half. My legs were dead by the end of it.

I should have done the shorter ride.


----------



## Riding in Circles (18 Apr 2010)

hulver said:


> Urgh. I failed it. DNF for me.
> 
> I made it to Keighley at 5pm, 15 minutes after the control closed.
> 
> ...



You gave it a go, that's what counts, no point killing yourself in the process.


----------



## zacklaws (18 Apr 2010)

Another good day out, and good company, my heads still rocking with the motion of being on my bike. Managed to get lost seconds after driving out of the car park, knew where I had to go, and so did sat nav, but some part of my body said different, then sat nav packed in, then twigged I'd forgot to plug it into car, then got lost again in Halifax. I seem to have had a bit too much bad luck today, especially falling off again. One day I'll get it right.

Links to Maps to use in Training Centre and map source, I think its the maps in the second link you can use in an Edge 705:-

http://garmin.na1400.info/routable.php

http://talkytoaster.info/ukmaps.htm

Think I caught the sun I'm burning up. Off for some beer/s now.
Looking forward to the next one, if there's any with about 7000+ of descending that might be better for a change.


----------



## zacklaws (18 Apr 2010)

hulver said:


> Urgh. I failed it. DNF for me.



Don't be despondent by what you did, to attempt that on a fixed with 61" is something to hold your head up too, That gear is a bigger gear than my lowest on my double, and i would not have managed the ride on my double, so it was a damm good effort. I was cranking myself up some of them hills on a gear half the size and that was tough enough, so don't let it get you down.

My stats were, 7hrs 58min (total time, I did not have auto pause turned on) and a 8.8mph average.


----------



## Rammylad (19 Apr 2010)

A fantastic route which is (only) slightly let down by a hefty chunk of urban cycling. Really enjoyed my first Audax and already thumbing through the events list for more. Thanks for the good company guys.


----------



## Amanda P (19 Apr 2010)

I had a good day out. I'm sorry not to have ridden with Colin and the rest of you, but there you go. I don't know how we missed each other.

I navigated myself round (I'd been counting on Colin's GPS) and spent most of the time (when I wasn't panting) talking to a string of people who passed me or to myself.

Towards the end, climbing that steady hill out of Keighley, I was caught up behind a bunch of club riders. They were going just a _little_ bit slower than I wanted to, but there was so much passing traffic it was hard to pass. When a gap in the traffic finally came, it wasn't very big, so I had to blast past quickly. Then, when I'd done that, I couldn't very well slow down again, so I kept going. Their sarcastic comments only made me more determined that they wouldn't catch me.

They did in the end, but only on the descent into Hebden Bridge - not on the climb.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2010)

PaulB said:


> What a disappointment I can't do either of these events today! ...Boo hoo!


Bad luck Paul. Hopefully you will back to full fitness in time for the sister event in October - Season of Mists.



aJohnson said:


> Hope you lot enjoy the day out, seems like decent weather. Planned on going out but had a sleep in so think I'll hit the turbo whilst watching Amstel Gold.


It was not as warm as on Saturday but I preferred it because I would have baked otherwise. Could have done without the chilly breeze though. We spotted some patches of snow on distant hills in the Dales!

I enjoyed watching Amstel Gold last night - that's one seriously hard and mad race! Relentless little hills, riders going crazy hopping onto pavements and swerving round posts, parked vehicles on the racing line just round tight bends... 



Svendo said:


> Just got back home, Did the main ride in 5'10 including stops, about 4'45 ride time.


Good effort. I think my best ever was just over 6 hours with about 30 minutes of stops.



Svendo said:


> ... sorry I was antisocial but I wanted to press on this year and see how fast I could do it.


It was nice to see you, Arch and several other people I know at the start but I knew that I'd be riding in a fairly small group and just aiming to get round comfortably inside the time limit.



goodspeed said:


> Did mine in in 6.10 with newcommer Turbo, who was convinced he was slowing me down, but i could'nt of gone much faster to be honest; 3 training rides last week (bad idea) left me with very little juice in the legs.


Also a good effort! Are you doing the Red Rose Ride again this year? I hope to and will aim to do it at least 2 hours quicker. Not having my back brake rubbing for 125 miles would probably help with that! 



Arch said:


> Oh gosh, yes, I was very pleased with myself - I wasn't last! And there were some stunning views.
> 
> ...
> 
> Anyway, the training has started. I've got 3 years to get up to speed.


I'm glad you enjoyed it. I particularly like Newsholme Dean. 







I rode round there with _goodspeed_ last year and was amazed that we could be so close to Keighley and yet still feel like we were in the middle of nowhere.



zacklaws said:


> Another good day out, and good company, my heads still rocking with the motion of being on my bike.
> 
> ...
> 
> I seem to have had a bit too much bad luck today, especially falling off again. One day I'll get it right.


It was nice to ride with you again. 

Zack's chain jammed on an 18% climb and he couldn't unclip in time and fell heavily to his right. I think he was really lucky not to have hurt himself! He didn't even seem to have the usual cuts and bruises from such a fall.

There was a steep hillside just to the side of the lane and he could have easily gone tumbling down that still attached to his bike. 



zacklaws said:


> [Hulver] Don't be despondent by what you did, to attempt that on a fixed with 61" is something to hold your head up too...


I'd second that! We went past hulver just as he dismounted on the steep bit of Penistone Hill near Oxenhope. I thought then what a hard ride he was taking on on his Langster. I'd never have even got as far as Keighley.



Rammylad said:


> A fantastic route which is (only) slightly let down by a hefty chunk of urban cycling. Really enjoyed my first Audax and already thumbing through the events list for more. Thanks for the good company guys.


I mentioned the Keighley section on last year's thread but to be honest, it isn't really a practical proposition to miss it out. There are alternatives but they are very tough and wouldn't go down well with the majority of riders.

It's 90% a gorgeous route so I can put up with the urban 10%!



Uncle Phil said:


> I had a good day out. I'm sorry not to have ridden with Colin and the rest of you, but there you go. I don't know how we missed each other.


I assumed that you'd decided to go on by yourself!

I'd got chatting to some people I knew at the front of the crowd of cyclists before the start and then remembered that I'd said that I'd be standing at the back of the group. The trouble is, I couldn't get through the crowd so I had to wait for most of them to surge past me.

I'm glad that you had a nice day out despite missing us.



Uncle Phil said:


> Towards the end, climbing that steady hill out of Keighley, I was caught up behind a bunch of club riders. They were going just a _little_ bit slower than I wanted to, but there was so much passing traffic it was hard to pass. When a gap in the traffic finally came, it wasn't very big, so I had to blast past quickly. Then, when I'd done that, I couldn't very well slow down again, so I kept going. Their sarcastic comments only made me more determined that they wouldn't catch me.


There are some funny people in the world aren't there! What's that all about?

Well, it was nice to ride round at a steady pace with zacklaws, Rammylad and Alun. Zack and Rammy were definitely stronger than me and Alun so they tended to pull ahead on the climbs and Alun and I would ride up to them at our own pace. 

Alun has definitely improved since last year. We did almost exactly the same time as last year (a smidge over 8 hours including some long cafe stops and photo-opportunities) but this time Alun didn't walk up any of the climbs. 

I'm heavier and less fit than I was for last year's SITD and felt it! I had made the mistake on Friday of picking up my tumble dryer and carrying it from one room to another and I sprained my back so I had backache before even starting yesterday. I dropped my bike off at home before walking round to the finish. I struggled on the stairs to the top floor of Salem Mill!

I think that a message is slowly sinking in... doing these tough hilly rides at my current level of fitness is taking too much out of me. I need to get fitter so I can either push myself to do a good time, or relax and not suffer.





*Spooky Tree, Spooky Cyclists*





*They Don't Make Club Houses Like That Any More!*


----------



## trio25 (19 Apr 2010)

Sounds like you all had a great time....but no one has mentioned the cakes yet?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2010)

trio25 said:


> Sounds like you all had a great time....but no one has mentioned the cakes yet?


Okay, in chronological order:
Control at Earby: The 'gannets' had descended and eaten nearly everything before we got there! We did get some nice biscuits and I took a spare little pack to nibble on the way round.
Control at Gargrave: The lads had some very nice-looking ice creams. I made do with a can of Coke and some more of those biscuits.
Control at Rossi's Keighley: Between us we had apple pie, scones with jam, cheese and onion crisps, ice cream (I think).
Event HQ: Still plenty of goodies left when we got back. I had cheese and beetroot sandwiches with pickle, and tuna sandwiches, and slices of choc-chip cake, oh and some more sandwiches and 2 coffees!


----------



## Amanda P (19 Apr 2010)

I arrived at Gargrave during a rush, but got a sausage sandwich and an excellent mug of tea after a recuperating wait. They were doing a roaring trade in ice creams.

Rossi's had sold almost all their cakes. There was a chap polishing off the last bit of coffee cake as I was queueing for my stamp. (Whoever he is, I hate him!) 

The food back at HQ was excellent though. All you could ask for and more. I was only put off my food by the thought of possibly seeing a photo of myself struggling up a hill projected life-size on the wall for everyone to see...

Oh yes, and I last cycled the bit between Bolton Abbey and Halton East while suffering from food poisoning. I inched my way along on pure willpower, wishing I could get rid of the contents of my stomach but unable to. Yesterday was a much happier experience. I even had an MTBer hold the gate open for me! (Whoever he is, I love him!)


----------



## zacklaws (19 Apr 2010)

Overall I made the ride 7hrs 54 mins 69.17 miles, average speed of 8.7mph according to Sporttracks, WKO+ reckons 7hrs 57mins and we climbed 7340 feet. As for stoppage time according to WKO+ 25.9% of the ride, otherwise 2hrs 3 minutes I was not moving, so I have to presume that is all our break time including road junctions, falling off, etc. I cannot be more definite with that figure as I had my clock running permanently with no auto pauses so no pause time was recorded.

I did make an error with my Garmin and after I had got a few miles out of Hebden Bridge going home realised that my Garmin was still running so turned the timer off as it would be recording, then thought as I could not see the screen, I may not have turned the timer off, so I switched it off completley. But when I downloaded the info, I saw that I had turned it off after the ride, so in reality turned it back on so it recorded some driving home for a few miles, but I have now edited that bit out.

At one point on the ride, I got a bit bored with going up hills and sick of seeing them for about 10mins, just after the short stretch on the A59 but after going up the hill on Cringles lane when we turned off the A59, I got back into it.

One of my biggest fears was the Keighley bit as I hate riding through big towns, especially in a group, but fortunatley Keighley was not the busy place I thought it would be with suicidal pedestrians and car doors opening so I was quite pleased with that stretch.

In fact just remembered about and no ones posted about poor old "Buster", that must have been another 5 seconds to stoppage time


----------



## Arch (19 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I'd second that! We went past hulver just as he dismounted on the steep bit of Penistone Hill near Oxenhope. I thought then what a hard ride he was taking on on his Langster. I'd never have even got as far as Keighley.




Fixed, I'd never have got out of the Hebden Bridge boundary!B)

bad luck Hulver, I can only be awestruck that you made it as far as you did!

I was thinking, maybe by the Autumn, I'll feel up to taking on the Season of Mists. I'm glad I opted for the shorter ride this time, I think doubling it would have been too much for my legs.

That first climb though, out of HB on the Keighley road. I think that'll go in my book of 'climbs worth doing because...', the 'because' in this case being the opportunity to turn round and freewheel all the way back down!

(I've often thought it would be good, for a hill-a-phobe like me, to have a book of hills that are worth struggling up because of something at the top - a cafe, a really stunning view, a pub, an interesting folly etc... Not all climbs qualify just because of freewheeling back down again, some are too short or sharp or scary, but that was a nice descent, and I managed to drag myself up it with a spare gear in the box).

Someone at the start, possibly trying to encourage me, possibly trying to scare the hell out of me, said that they thought the Leap was, on a ratio of climb to distance, harder than the Spring. But the extra miles would have killed me.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2010)

zacklaws said:


> In fact just remembered about and no ones posted about poor old "Buster", that must have been another 5 seconds to stoppage time


Buster now has his 5 seconds of fame! B)


----------



## longers (19 Apr 2010)

I was jealous while thinking of you all. Except perhaps Hulver, well done for the attempt though sir, how are the legs today?


----------



## hulver (20 Apr 2010)

longers said:


> I was jealous while thinking of you all. Except perhaps Hulver, well done for the attempt though sir, how are the legs today?



They're still aching. I am kicking myself for not attempting the final 10 miles now. A mars bar and a can of coke at Rossi's would have sorted me out. I wouldn't have made it in time, but at least I'd have finished. I'd already given up in my head though when I realised I was out of time at the final control.

There was a lady who was just setting off from there when I got to it. I wonder if she made it in time, she had about an hour left to do the final leg.


----------



## Amanda P (20 Apr 2010)

Arch said:


> (I've often thought it would be good, for a hill-a-phobe like me, to have a book of hills that are worth struggling up because of something at the top - a cafe, a really stunning view, a pub, an interesting folly etc... Not all climbs qualify just because of freewheeling back down again, some are too short or sharp or scary, but that was a nice descent, and I managed to drag myself up it with a spare gear in the box).



Blakey Ridge is worth climbing (north from Hutton-le-Hole, in the NY Moors) because of the Lion Inn at the top. And funnily enough, we've been thinking about suggesting this as a destination for another CC ride.


----------



## Beaker39 (20 Apr 2010)

I just thought I would post my two penneth as I also did this on Sunday.

This was my first Audax and the most climbing I have ever done in one ride and I must say it was a fantastic event, something I would definately do again. I was pleased as punch to not only finish but do it in a total time of 7hrs 5mins. Everyone was so much more friendly than what you get in the "over priced sportives" and I did not feel any pressure from anyone and felt much more relaxed. The hills nearly killed me but the sense of achievement was fantastic. I think I passed you Hulver on the fixie on the climb out of Hebden Bridge and was gob smacked that someone was riding a fixie. Much admiration to you.

So there you go - great people, great scenery, great food, great achievement, GREAT DAY


----------



## hulver (20 Apr 2010)

Beaker39 said:


> I just thought I would post my two penneth as I also did this on Sunday.
> 
> This was my first Audax and the most climbing I have ever done in one ride and I must say it was a fantastic event, something I would definately do again. I was pleased as punch to not only finish but do it in a total time of 7hrs 5mins. Everyone was so much more friendly than what you get in the "over priced sportives" and I did not feel any pressure from anyone and felt much more relaxed. The hills nearly killed me but the sense of achievement was fantastic. I think I passed you Hulver on the fixie on the climb out of Hebden Bridge and was gob smacked that someone was riding a fixie. Much admiration to you.
> 
> So there you go - great people, great scenery, great food, great achievement, GREAT DAY



Most people did overtake me on that hill.

I actually over took one person on there though, I was very proud. It took me almost to the top to do it. Then he came past me on the downhill to the first turn and I never saw him again.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2010)

hulver said:


> There was a lady who was just setting off from there when I got to it. I wonder if she made it in time, she had about an hour left to do the final leg.


She did - _just_! I was eating my last sandwich when I heard a man call out "Well done - you made it with 5 minutes to spare!" I turned round and saw a tired-looking but satisfied woman walking in.


----------



## hulver (20 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> She did - _just_! I was eating my last sandwich when I heard a man call out "Well done - you made it with 5 minutes to spare!" I turned round and saw a tired-looking but satisfied woman walking in.



Yey. You just made my day.


----------



## pizzicatooff (20 Apr 2010)

Those of you who rode Spring Into The Dales or Leap Into The Aire from Hebden Bridge on Sunday 18 April might be interested in the photos taken during the event, mostly by John Sutcliffe. These have been posted in their entirety at 
http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/362499833 
for you to browse.

When we can work out how to get the video off the camera that we borrowed, we'll try to post that somewhere too.

I understand that there is also an interesting account of the ride with a few more photos, courtesy of ColinJ at http://www.slimmerandfitter.com/road-ride-spring-into-the-dales-2010/

Regards

Chris


----------



## Arch (20 Apr 2010)

Wow, coincidence, I had just gone to see if the photos were up on the website...

Anyway, I like this one:









It was worth the smile I forced, when I saw the camera! I was hurting at that stage (just before the top of Cock Hill on the home leg), and doing about 3mph!

Annoyingly, it doesn't look very uphill. But I wasn't quite at the top yet....

Heh, you can tell how slow I'm going, my flag isn't even flying behind me....


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2010)

Arch said:


> Wow, coincidence, I had just gone to see if the photos were up on the website...
> 
> Anyway, I like this one:


There's another one of you either just after you got back or just before you set off. It's a few photos from the end of the slideshow.

I think that andy_wrx and goodspeed must have slipped the photographer a few quid because there are multiple pictures of them! I couldn't see any of my little group though. Our policy of bringing up the rear might have to be reevaluated for _Season of Mists_!


----------



## zacklaws (20 Apr 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I couldn't see any of my little group though. Our policy of bringing up the rear might have to be reevaluated for _Season of Mists_!



There is a photo right at the end, somewhere just before or just after Arch's second picture, where I can see myself, top of Rammylads helmet and Alun stood on the road waiting for you to come back from the toilet. Picture 192


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2010)

zacklaws said:


> There is a photo right at the end, somewhere just before or just after Arch's second picture, where I can see myself, top of Rammylads helmet and Alun stood on the road waiting for you to come back from the toilet. Picture 192


Oh yes, I stand corrected! 

Still, no action shot of us though. Mind you, they'd have needed a pretty wide angle lens to get all 4 of us in on the climbs because there tended to be about half a mile between us!


----------



## goodspeed (20 Apr 2010)

I think that andy_wrx and goodspeed must have slipped the photographer a few quid because there are multiple pictures of them! I couldn't see any of my little group though. [/QUOTE]


I had my stunt double follow the photographer all day!


----------



## andy_wrx (21 Apr 2010)

Hmm, there are quite a few pics of us aren't there !
The photographer kept leapfrogging us and I was getting a bit worried at one point at the attention we seemed to be getting from him - I consoled myself that it must mean we looked really photogenic...

I went round steadily with Ade & Anthony from North Cheshire Clarion, first audax for both of them (my 5th or 6th, hence an _expert _!).
Both are definitely converted, saying that compared to big-money sportives you didn't seem to get a lot less and for a lot less money.
Both commented that the people were different too - average age bit higher, but less bike-snobbery and people talked to you on the way round.

And both were saying that the hills killed them, but they'd do it again next year.
- I haven't mentioned Season of Mists yet...

I hope Ade won't mind if I link to his blog write-up of SitD - he's doing LEJOG in a couple of months and SitD was hill-practice 
http://ade2010lejog.wordpress.com/

Thanks to Chris and the rest of the organising team : as usual, a really good event - cheers !


----------



## Amanda P (21 Apr 2010)

I think you can just see the top of my head over a wall in one picture.

And I'd washed my bike and everything!


----------



## Arch (21 Apr 2010)

Uncle Phil said:


> I think you can just see the top of my head over a wall in one picture.
> 
> And I'd washed my bike and everything!



Never mind. Next time, they'll be bound to snap you, because they'll be wowed by your matching bottle cage...

Oh yes, that other one of me is just before the off I think. Does my bum look big?

<retires to wait for chaps to come up with tactful answers>


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2010)

Arch said:


> Oh yes, that other one of me is just before the off I think. Does my bum look big?
> 
> <retires to wait for chaps to come up with tactful answers>


Sorry, I was looking at the trike! 

Er... no!


----------



## Arch (21 Apr 2010)




----------



## OvertheHill (21 Apr 2010)

andy_wrx said:


> Hmm, there are quite a few pics of us aren't there !
> The photographer kept leapfrogging us and I was getting a bit worried at one point at the attention we seemed to be getting from him - I consoled myself that it must mean we looked really photogenic...
> 
> I went round steadily with Ade & Anthony from North Cheshire Clarion, first audax for both of them (my 5th or 6th, hence an _expert _!).
> ...



Feel free to link to my blog. What's Season of Mists?  

Will definitely do another one - in fact 15th May seems a good idea eh Andy?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2010)

OvertheHill said:


> Feel free to link to my blog. What's Season of Mists?
> 
> Will definitely do another one - in fact 15th May seems a good idea eh Andy?


SOM is the sister event of SITD and it also starts from Salem Mill, Hebden Bridge. It is 10% shorter but 10% hillier! It is always the first Sunday in October. 

My blog write-up: Season of Mists 2009. 

Here is the CycleChat thread for last year's event.

Here is the Audax UK page for this year's event.

If there is anything else you want to know, just ask!


----------

